# Mid_Continent Railroad Museum Flood



## dan72 (Jun 10, 2008)

For those of you living in the midwest, the Mid-Continental Railroad Museum in North Freedom, WI is currently dealing with a flood hitting its grounds. I had a chance to visit it about a month ago while passing through the area. I hope their losses are at a minimum. There are two webcams that show the current condition and right now, it does not look good.

http://www.midcontinent.org

Dan


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 11, 2008)

Very sad.

Here's a direct link to the webcam page: Mid-Continent Railway Museum

One webcam is out of operation due to overloading, but a second shows a static image. In addition, there are 3 photo galleries, and a time-lapse movie of the disaster in progress.


----------



## dan72 (Jun 12, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> Very sad.
> Here's a direct link to the webcam page: Mid-Continent Railway Museum
> 
> One webcam is out of operation due to overloading, but a second shows a static image. In addition, there are 3 photo galleries, and a time-lapse movie of the disaster in progress.


I noticed today that the language on their website has changed from 'we'll open as soon as we can' to 'closed until further notice' - not a good sign.

I really hope this doesn't put them out of business. They had a pretty impressive collection - especially with steam equipment.

Dan


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 12, 2008)

Got the direct webcam link from the weekly e-letter of "my" museum: Orange Empire Railway Museum, at Perris, California. What was said:

"A few weeks ago I reported on the tornado that touched down a few miles north of the Museum and blew over several BNSF boxcars. This was nothing compared to what our colleagues at Mid-Continent Railway Museum are now enduring- heavy rains have swollen the local river, inundating the museum site with flood waters. We wish everyone there our best in recovering from this disaster, it certainly puts all our complaining about our hot weather and occasionally dusty environment into perspective."

Orange Empire Railway Museum

The guy who does the e-letter is John Smatlak. He was on the ATSF 3751 steam excursion, but I only found out after the fact and didn't get to meet the guy. Over 600 excursionoids!


----------



## dan72 (Jun 14, 2008)

It looks like the floodwaters are receding along the Bariboo River and they can get to work on recovery efforts. Needless to say, they have their work cut out for them. They have posted some photo albums and time lapses of the flood. Interesting, but tough to see everything going under water.

Dan


----------

